# I have a 67 gto 2 door



## Justin Farrish (Jul 6, 2018)

Frame is rotten i need a new one what cars frame will fit my gto?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 

The exact interchange would be a '67 Pontiac or Buick A-body frame. Rear spring pockets were changed for '67, & any of the '67 Pontiac or Buick A-body donor frames are direct fit, though the relatively rarely seen 4door hardtop frame is slightly differnt. 

'66 & '67 Olds A-body frames had different front frame horns due to the cross flow radiator usage. 
Malibu/Chevelle frames are shorter in the rear section, won't work.

"64, '65, '66 Pontiac or Buick A-body frames can be used but the rear spring pockets are different. Have shipped, as well as have droped off many an early A-body frame. Best to you in yoor search to find a solid replacement.


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

*'67 GTO Frame*

You say your GTO is a 2-door. Is it a hardtop or convertible? I could not see your attachment(s).


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TempestTamer said:


> You say your GTO is a 2-door. Is it a hardtop or convertible? I could not see your attachment(s).


Appears to be a hardtop.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello Justin and welcome, here are a few places you might want to check on for a frame: Frankspontiacs.com - I have ordered a few parts from here and they seems to be very helpful and prices are decent and is located in California. CTCautoranch.com this place is located in Texas- their prices are seem to be a bit higher but Al and Dave appear to be good people. There are a few other places but I’d have to dig into my files to locate contact info, hope this helps.


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Another place to check is Gary's Classic Cars near Dallas Texas. You can check their website. If you call, Gary will direct you to his supplier, Mark. I've talked to both. Mark is very up-front regarding the condition of the frames. He repairs them, sandblasts them then powder coats them before shipping out. They're a little pricey but then again, they're rare and ready to go.
I'm looking for a '67 GTO convertible frame. He has one but, needs quite a bit of work. I'll check the other leads on this thread. Hope I can find one.


----------



## Justin Farrish (Jul 6, 2018)

So will a 67 tempest or lemans frame fit my (1967) 2 door hardtop gto?


----------



## Justin Farrish (Jul 6, 2018)

This is what I'm thinking of buying for frame is in good shape any insight? Its a 67 2 door lemans hardtop


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes in 66 the GTO was an option on the Tempest/LeMans so the frames are identical.


----------

